# ewe rejected lamb what to do about udder



## BarefootGoat (Jun 3, 2013)

her udder is huge. the teats are kind of plugged up and it's hard to get a good stream of milk out. Should I just let her dry up? I don't really want to milk her, she's untame. any advice?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 3, 2013)

If it were me, I'd keep trying to unplug her teats until you do get a good stream going...could she just need her teats unplugged?  Any milk you get should go to her lamb in my opinion.  Have never had this happen so I am guessing...hope someone with experience in this gives you good advice!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 3, 2013)

What is she doing to reject her lamb? Does she just, not let it suck, or does she ram it away? Does she call to it at all?
If she has  totally rejected it, just leave her udder! It will go down on its own, and very seldom do the ever get problems if they lose/reject the lambs/s!
If you take milk, she will make more and that is usually when proplems may arise!


----------



## BarefootGoat (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll just leave it. She rejected it by not licking it, sniffing it really, and not caring about it at all. My goat who gave birth two weeks ago was trying to lick her kid before he was out all the way! This sheep couldn't have cared less about the little organism that she just struggled to expel. She didn't call to it, she didn't do anything that in any way would mean that I should bring it back to her. I did milk her a little bit to get some colostrum out, I have like a tablespoon left, so I'll just put that in goats milk. Thanks


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 4, 2013)

I might try tying the ewe up for a while (in the beginning) and forcing her to let the lamb nurse. Sometimes a new momma just doesn't get it.  and with a bit of help they figure things out.
But yes I would have milked out the colostrum and fed it to the lamb with out anything mixed in it. I'd of gone for more than a teaspoon.  

I have also found that sometimes an experienced ewe will not take care of a lamb because there is something wrong with the lamb. But until I see that for myself I keep on trying to get the momma to accept the lamb. If it doesn't work, then bottle baby it is.


----------

